# Thinking of changing back to Eir or vodafone. Am i mad??



## Familyman77 (21 Mar 2022)

I'm 14 years with sky TV and the last 2 with their broadband. No major  issues really, €140 per month. Vodafone TV and broadband with same multi room would be around €75 per month and Eir a bit cheaper I think. 
Tried calling sky today as I'm out on contract and after 15mins got talking to someone who put me through to the loyalty dept. Another 15mins on hold and I hung up. Went to the sky text option and was a bit annoyed so asked for email address to send cancellation request , was redirected and told to look at options first. After 3 hrs of the same questions intermittently I was told sorry home time chat tomorrow. 
It's the same each year but then I know its probably as bad everywhere else. 
So in short I'm wondering has anyone else got any good reviews for Vodafone or Eir as an option


----------



## Gordon Gekko (21 Mar 2022)

I’d try again with Sky to be honest. You’ll get a decent deal and it’s a superior product.


----------



## Cervelo (22 Mar 2022)

I'd say if you were just looking at BB then it's a fairly even toss up between VF and Eir but my preference would be VF
But TV wise I think Sky offer the best package out of all of them 
Depending on the type of TV you watch had you considered using free to air channels and maybe Prime and/or Netflix as a cheaper alternative


----------



## Familyman77 (22 Mar 2022)

We don't watch a massive amount of TV to be honest and I also have netflix and prime separate to sky which we watch more of. Spoke to sky today to cancel and they offered €20 discount per month


----------



## jpd (22 Mar 2022)

The marginal cost of an existing subscriber for Sky is more or less zero - assuming that the subscriber already has a satellite dish and a Sky box of some sort.

So retaining a subscriber at whatever monthly fee they can get is infinitely better than losing a existing subscriber. as it is all profit

All the bargaining power lies with the subscriber


----------



## Pinoy adventure (22 Mar 2022)

Have too agree with Gordon.
Haggle them down as much as possible,then just want your money


----------



## joer (22 Mar 2022)

I left Sky , for TV only, last year and have got about ten calls to go back including two yesterday and one today. Even when I say I am in contract they still try to get me back. Sky is the better tv especially for sport but if I had Netflix or Amazon prime then a basic TV service is perfect.....without sport , I my opinion.


----------



## fayf (22 Mar 2022)

I use “Freesat” for all UK channels, zero subscription, and it has the bulk of channels that the basic Sky subscription has, including Sky 1, Sky news & Sky Arts, & several HD channels,  has pause and rewind live tv, series link recording, record two channels at the same time, reasonably good programme guide. Its a one off, Freesat recordable box purchase, it was about €300 about 12 years ago, still going strong.






						Channels List & On-Demand Players | Freesat
					

Find out what channels are on Freesat to enjoy over 170 TV and radio channels, including 25+ in HD, plus popular On Demand services.




					www.freesat.co.uk
				




I was comparing notes with a friend recently, who has basic Sky package, and the main channels he had that i didn’t were Sky Atlantic, & the Discovery Channels. Freesat is also very light on Sport, but i don’t watch much sport.

The only downside, is i have to switch “source” to get the Irish channels, as Freesat does not have these, but i rarely watch them anymore, bar the odd drama series, and more often than not, i watch them on RTE player.

I have a separate streaming box for Netflix,thats the only tv subscription i have.


----------



## deanpark (22 Mar 2022)

fayf said:


> I use “Freesat” for all UK channels, zero subscription, and it has the bulk of channels that the basic Sky subscription has, including Sky 1, Sky news & Sky Arts, & several HD channels,  has pause and rewind live tv, series link recording, record two channels at the same time, reasonably good programme guide. Its a one off, Freesat recordable box purchase, it was about €300 about 12 years ago, still going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got two Freesat boxes (1000 hours capacity on each) , a satellite dish and a guy out for 3 hours to instal. Cost €900 in 2018.

My virgin media cr@p service was 70 a month so in < 13 months it had paid for itself and I have had no extra cost in 3 years. 

Freesat highly recommended.


----------



## Cervelo (22 Mar 2022)

jpd said:


> The marginal cost of an existing subscriber for Sky is more or less zero - assuming that the subscriber already has a satellite dish and a Sky box of some sort.
> 
> So retaining a subscriber at whatever monthly fee they can get is infinitely better than losing a existing subscriber. as it is all profit
> 
> All the bargaining power lies with the subscriber


Doesn't mean that their going to do it at any cost though
Last year I was a Sky (Q) customer of more than 25 years, got a discount on the TV package for a year but when It came to the HD add on they were only offering me a six month discount, I wanted a year to match the TV package they refused
I'm no longer a Sky customer and now that I'm used to the streaming providers and the RTE/ BBC players and the other ways you can get to watch programmes, I doubt I'll ever be a Sky customer again no matter what deal their offering me
I should add that I feel paying Sky for HD is a complete ripoff these days it should be included in the standard package


----------



## Familyman77 (22 Mar 2022)

I cancelled sky tv earlier today. Took 48 minutes on the phone, I was surprised to learn I have to return the mini boxes as I had to pay €100 for each of them but if it is , it is. I need to do a transfer for the broadband which I will do in the next week I'd say. They offered me broadband for €50 a month, as a new customer it would be €35. Guess it's a bit like shopping around for energy suppliers just with a but more hardware and set up costs involved


----------



## MrEarl (23 Mar 2022)

Thinking of changing back to Eir -  then yes,  your are mad! 

There's plenty of previous commentry on Eir,  both on this website, and across various other social media platforms, so no need for me to say any more


----------



## Steven Barrett (23 Mar 2022)

I've been with Sky for 16 years and have absolutely no intention of moving. Had to phone them yesterday and was on hold for 3/4 minutes. No big deal, I have earphones in and can work while on hold. Found their customer service great to deal with, very natural and helpful. Solved my issue and got a few deals to reduce the overall cost. Was told to phone back in August when the new deals I got were nearing the end to get new ones to keep the cost down. 

We moved our broadband to Sky a number of years ago and haven't found it as reliable as Eir was. We usually have to reboot once a day. They weren't able to solve that issue yesterday as I am in work and they need me at the router to do tests. Previously I was with Eir and had no problem with the connection. But, if you ever have to contact Eir's award winning customer service, you could spend an hour on hold or be cut off.


----------

